# Pigeon found, taken in with no fight due to disorientation



## lthao91 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi ya'll. I live in central WI and this time of the year it starts getting cold, September 21. Today I saw a pigeon in our backyard just sitting on the grass, I shrugged it off as nothing and left for class at 10am, when I returned it was about 3pm already and it was in the same spot. I've been lurking on this forum for awhile now since the same thing happened to another pigeon awhile back, it seemed to have a broken leg and refused to eat/drink, sadly that one passed away. 
Today I am determined to get this guy fix! I want to own a bird one day and pigeons seem to be idea since they sometimes fly back home. Anyways sorry I got off topic, the pigeon I found wasn't really sitting, but had no choice but to lay down on its feet because it's legs were pointed outward, not sure if that's normal. It can walk, but very wobbily, it has the symptoms of being "drunk" as I've read on the forums. So far it has not produced any droppings, that of which are just dried on its feet already though, and has been drinking very little and refused to eat. 
The poor little fella has been warming under a flood light hangning about 2ft above it, and it looks to be an adult. I've given it the "international hydrating" formula, and so far within two hours of having it inside, it has drank about a tablespoon after being warmed up in the box for about 30 minutes.
Here are some photos and I have a video but not sure how to upload that, guess I'll have to go through youtube and post it here.
PS- he's not dead I can assure you that.


----------



## lthao91 (Sep 21, 2012)

Yikes. Sorry for the extra large photos! I guess you guys can have a more thorough view of him now. =)


----------



## lthao91 (Sep 21, 2012)

I should also mention I occasionally turn the light on and off because I don't want to over heat him.


----------



## lthao91 (Sep 21, 2012)

Here is a link of the video.
http://youtu.be/zJG0KIKNPxs


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you for being determined to help the pigeon.
First of all he looks very skinny, cannot sit on its feet and has to be put back on track with bird vitamins and pigeon seeds. He may not eat on its own; below are instructions to feed him.
Second he is twisting the head and may be a case of PMV.

Second the twisting of the
Here are some prewritten feeding instruction...

You can hand feed defrosted peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps because you are having a hard time handling the pigeon, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. This method confines the pigeon without hurting him and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop a pea at the back of the mouth and over the throat. It gets easier and faster, with practice, for both you and the bird.
You will need to feed 30-50 per feeding [depending on the size of the pigeon] and every time the crop empties until you know the baby is eating on his own. After a couple of feedings, most squeakers get the hang of it, pick up the peas on their own and naturally transition into a seed diet.
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to. 
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas make the crop feel lumpy and squishy.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

As Dima says, he could be suffering from PMV. This would need supportive care, to ensure he gets enough food and water which may require that hand feeding method. PMV pigeons are contagious to other pigeons (but not humans or animals) for 6 weeks after infection. PMV birds will usually be fairly mobile, though not flying, provided they are not too weak from lack of nutrition.

The other main illness that can sometimes cause the symptom we see is Salmonellosis (Paratyphoid). The 'stargazing' is common to both, but with Paratyphoid the bird tends to be far less mobile and look 'more ill' than with PMV. If there's doubt, then a course of antibiotics can be given to be safe. This would usually be Baytril, which is hard to get except from a vet, or a few other possibilities which may be available online (Jedds, Foys, Siegel, Global Pigeon ... ).

Keep a check on his poop, that can also be a sign, and any other 'odd' behavior such as throwing seeds around, or spinning in circles.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Siegels has generic Baytril (same thing, it's enrofloxacin) under the name Enroflaxyn.

Here's the link

http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-paratyphoid.html

My first guess, with this guy, would be PMV -- but I've seen paratyphoid behave this way too -- and chlamydia can also get into the central nervous system. If the bird has PMV, he may also have a secondary bacterial infection, so antibiotics might not be a bad idea. (Though some people believe that Baytril can make PMV worse.)

I hope he's doing okay today!


----------

